# My Ultramarines PL



## elgeo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi :grin:

This is my ultramarines project log

I will be updating this project log as often as possible and willpost pictures of my SMs.
Please feel free to add comments of CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.


Hey here's some pictures of my dreadnought :wink:

Please leave some helpful comments.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I really like the base and the mud on the armour plates on the legs both look really effective the addition of the bolters are a pretty cool idea, if I was to state somthing negitive then I'd say make more of mechanical parts boltgun silver it will help break up all the blue and make what blue you do have look better I think,


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all let me say welcome to Heresy online.

Looking at the model I have a couple of pointers that will hopefully help on you next models.
When painting metalics I always prefer to put a base coat of black before the metal is painted. This gives a good solid base that shows the metalics of really well.
The second point is to clean up any mistakes you make to make sure the model stays neat. The icon on the dreadnoughts front facia is a little off and could do with being tidied up with some blue around the outside.

But altogether a good model and I look forward to seeing more of your army as it grows.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

so whats next to be painted for your log?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to the boards.

Interesting base on the Dread nice bit o detail.

Preparation is king in most things and a couple of things that will improve the final results on your minis are the removal of the molding seams and the drilling out of the gun barrels.
This would help define the Multimelta a lot better.


----------



## elgeo (Sep 28, 2010)

well next in my painting things is gonna be my Pedro Kantor
and another thing is that ill be doing the metalic areas again because i didn't have any chaos black at the time.
ohhh and i would drill out the barrel of the melta but its hollow


----------



## elgeo (Sep 28, 2010)

also does any one no how to get paint off of plastic figs cheap 

elgeo


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

to be honest i wouldnt bother drilling out the barrels cuz i dont really rate it, plus who is to say that a melta weapon actually has a barrel as such where a projectile need to be fired down to keep strait, id imagine it like some sort of really high heat stream which is radiation thus does not need a tipical barrel. and also you can paint it in such a way it looks hollow which i prefer if needs be, cant wait to see some more.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree don't bother drilling out the multi-melta either (I'm starting Space Wolves soon so I'll be dealing with dreads). Don't worry mate I didn't file the mold lines of my eldar (they're pretty tricky to file and that cos they're so small). Looking forward to seeing more of your work (not that i haven't already seen all of your army :wink: )


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Mold lines ... get a set of Exacto knives. Really cheap and very useful for all aspects of the hobby. You can "scrape" the mold lines off and smooth it all down relatively quickly. Drilling out barrels is kind of a pet peeve of mine. Most people do it, some do not. If I look at a mini that has the most wonderful paint job on it and not drilled barrels, it drives me nuts. It is however your army but many people like them drilled as the model looks more finished.


----------



## elgeo (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my pedro kantor

elgeo


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

i actually quite like that the blue look pretty dam effective you missed the bit of red on one of the strips on his waist that stands out a bit, i was wondering if your doing the army ultra marines or crimson fists? as they are 2 differnt chapters just incase you didnt know, but there is nothin stopping you using the pedro models in a ultra marine army as its a lovly model.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to steal your heavy-bolter idea on your dread, that looks sweet mate!

For gold, I found a great day to add depth is to start with undercoat of black, then a mix of dwarf bronze and shining gold (you know how to mix?) a light drybrush of shining gold with a final wash of devlan mud. Quick, easy and very effective, would make your odles look a whole lot better


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

dont think thats a heavy bolter on the dread it looks like a storm bolter


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

It isn't bad but I think it is almost too bright.


----------

